# Rubbed Mane From Bale Feeder



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Round bale feeders + Horse's Manes = Disaster

I have never found a way to protect a mane from the kind of round bale feeders meant for cows. When I was showing my boy halter, I wouldn't let him near one of those things.


----------



## JackLover (Jun 4, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Round bale feeders + Horse's Manes = Disaster
> 
> I have never found a way to protect a mane from the kind of round bale feeders meant for cows. When I was showing my boy halter, I wouldn't let him near one of those things.


If I could keep him away from them I would :/ I would either have to keep him in a stall all day, which I dont like, or he would be by himself in a small pasture. He wouldnt have a round bale at all just a few flakes thrown to him and very little grass at all.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

There are different types of round bale feeders:wink:. Sounds like feeder that is rubbing mane is one meant for cattle {has bar across the top which rubs mane on horses} Horses require a tombstone style feeder,a ring with slow feed net or basket or bunker style. These don't have that offending ring of metal around top


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd put him in the small pasture & buy him a slow feed net designed to take a whole square bale.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I agree with the above! If you want an absolutely indestructible slow feed net, check out the NibbleNet. I've heard good things but not had the chance to try one. Have not heard of a horse destroying one yet!

Of course, OP probably has full board with feed included and the added cost of buying your own feed in addition to what the stable provides can get very expensive. Perhaps you could work out a situation where you get a discount on full board by providing your own feed? Sometimes the stables will work with you.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

as far as mane growth, make sure your horse is getting adequate nutrition especially vitamins and minerals. Finally got around to getting my mare her mineral blocks and she has already had such a huge difference in health and coat quality, and her mane is growing quickly.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

We cut the bottom off of ours (they were free so it wasn't actually a waste of money) and no more rubbing.

Wasn't actually taking a picture of feeders but you can see them.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

You can see them better if you click on the picture to enlarge.


----------



## JackLover (Jun 4, 2014)

That's a cute Lil foal! I provide feed but only grain. Been trying to find some nice supplements and even grain that works well and isn't super high with sugars. Once we get our own place I will be trying these suggestions! I hate round bale feeders specifically for this reason and don't like that he's on one. He had such a pretty mane before but now it's horrible looking. Been looking for 4 years now and still no luck.


----------

